# Best Plow for F-450 Dump



## Terrascaping (Oct 12, 2005)

I am planning to buy a plow for a F-450 dump. What size do you guys suggest, 8.5 , 9.0 or even 10? and what brand and model will be the best fit for this truck? 

Thanks in advance for any advice.

Terrascaping


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

At the risk of pissing some people off, Blizzard 8611. Most productive plow on the market. Do a search and you will see why I recommend it.


----------



## jeffw (Feb 5, 2005)

yep 8611, is t a wopping 12foot extended, and a truck like that is doing parking lots anyway might as well save 30% of your time. i have an 810 on my 250 and its 10' extended we haa....lets hope for light fluffy snow


----------



## Dchris (Oct 27, 2005)

Terrascaping said:


> I am planning to buy a plow for a F-450 dump. What size do you guys suggest, 8.5 , 9.0 or even 10? and what brand and model will be the best fit for this truck?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice.
> 
> Terrascaping


I had a 450 with a 9 ft MC fischer. The MC was way to heavy. The truck could not go around corners with the plow down... I have a 550 with a 9 ft Fishcer X blade stainless., It`s a assume plow.

I would stick with a 9 ft...


----------



## Scottish Lscape (Aug 13, 2005)

Boss or fisher 9' v-plow is my 2 cents.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

I am all for the 8611 blizzard. Nothing comes close to it. I can't wait to get mine.  

You can go 8611 or 8611lp on the F-450. Kinda a toss up.


----------



## fire&ice (Nov 10, 2004)

*F-450 Plow*

I saw a cool plow at a snow and ice show recently. It was an EVEREST 9' plow plow with a fixed frame that was removable with four pins. The Hydraulics lights were from fisher. It looked Heavy duty


----------



## niederhauser la (Feb 10, 2005)

go with the boss 9'2 V. Best plow ever.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

niederhauser la said:


> go with the boss 9'2 V. Best plow ever.


I AGREE!


----------

